# Decaf tea?



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello All

I'm just about to try to start my 1st round of IVF and am cutting out caffeine (or trying to), is decaf ok?

When I did a detox a couple of years ago I was told that decaf is no good as it is ful of chemicals and you are better to have just one cup of tea rather than decaf.  But I can't remember who told me that and how correct it is?

Any ideas?

Thanks Ladies XXXXXX


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Not sure about that. All I can say is that my mum and dad were big tea drinkers and cut out caffeine. They went onto drinking redbush tea or rooibosch tea. It is naturally caffeine free but tastes like tea. I drink it all the time now but cannot have milk in it. It is quite refreshing. Worth a try?!!

ETA- meant to say that I still had the odd cup of coffee etc. Figured the stress of not having it was just as bad as the caffeine if I did drink it. Maybe the effects of caffeine are worse for e.g. in USA where they drink a lot of caffeinated soft drinks and a ton of coffee...


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Laura

I have heard that as well about decaf tea. I now don't have any caffeine at all and definitely recommend redbush/rooibosch as well. I have it with milk and to me it tastes pretty much like tea which is great as I used to really miss my cup of tea first thing in the morning. 

I still have the odd cup of decaf coffee if I feel like a starbucks treat - I will cut these out when I am on the 2ww and if/when I get that BFP but I will continue with the redbush.

Best of luck with your treatment


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Laura

Hi there!!! I have discovered a decf tea that uses water, or was is carbon (), to purify it rather than chemicals. I'll find the name and let you know.

Personally, I drink decaf tea and coffee because although caffeine has been linked to m/c (I think) but decaf chemicals have not (yet). And I think that i'd go mad if I missed out as I don't drink, smoke or, at present, eat anything bad.

Katey


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Laura, I've been reading Zeta West's book and she says that decaf is as bad as caff because of the chemical processes which is pretty much what you've heard. 

Good luck with your tx  

Cathie


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say that yes I have heard that decaf is bad because it has so many chemicals in it from the decaffing process. Katey has obviously found something which sounds promising, would be good to know what product it is.

I would also like to say that I am generally a bad drinker but just before my treatment I stopped ALL tea and coffee and drank at least 2 litres of water a day. I also cut out all alcohol and fizzy drinks etc, but did have peppermint tea which is ok. I have continued this thru the 2ww too and am not sure if it helped but I did get that BFP!

Don't forget that chocolate also contains caffeine though    

Good luck all,

Saskia xx


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2004)

hi I drink clipper decaf as its treated using only natural elements such as carbondioxide and water. I thought i read that this was safe.
Also i drink cafe hag decaf or fairtrade decaf coffee as this is also made using the same process. Hope this helps. Might look into redbush though.


----------



## kateyl (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes...that's it! Clipper decaf! Only uses natura processes to remove caffeine. Phew! Thanks sk it was driving me mad trying to remember where I had seen that. I know waitrose sell it.

Katey


----------



## welshbird (Aug 5, 2005)

Just wanted to add that M&S do a coffee that is decaff'ed by the water process - although I'm not sure ts a great decaf, some are really nice.

Welshbird x


----------

